# Best batts for your buck?



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

In your opinion what is the best bang for the buck for competitive racing?

I and a few other people are looking to stock up for the next series at our track and major races and like to get a good batch of batteries that are reasonably priced?

I know of these major players:

SMC
Pro-match
Power Push
Surge
Kietix
Hurricane
Novak
Trinity

We are mostly racing 1/12 scale and tc carpet - large track.

Post what you like and why and what you paid - not looking for beater bashing packs, just competitve racing packs and 3300 - do not care about 3600s - cannot run them anyways nor do I want too.

Thanks

I am leaning toward Kinetix or Surge - for price and numbers.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

my favorite packs of all is the Orion/Peak packs. i had had kinetix, SMC, pro-match, WorldClass, and Orion since the GP 3300s have been out and the new Orions are by far superior. they use a completely custom built matcher from Competition electronics. every pack i have is 1.185 or up, the highest being a 1.195. one of my friends ordered 4 packs from Stormer a few weeks ago and all of them are 1.192 or up, the highest being a 1.198. Orion SP2's are out now, they are supposed to be even better.

I paid $65 a pack through Tower Hobbies about 3 months ago. since then, our local track has started carrying Orion packs (and had been carrying SMC for years) and their SMC packs they stock are just sitting there.


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

dgraham225 said:


> my favorite packs of all is the Orion/Peak packs. i had had kinetix, SMC, pro-match, WorldClass, and Orion since the GP 3300s have been out and the new Orions are by far superior. they use a completely custom built matcher from Competition electronics. every pack i have is 1.185 or up, the highest being a 1.195. one of my friends ordered 4 packs from Stormer a few weeks ago and all of them are 1.192 or up, the highest being a 1.198. Orion SP2's are out now, they are supposed to be even better.
> 
> I paid $65 a pack through Tower Hobbies about 3 months ago. since then, our local track has started carrying Orion packs (and had been carrying SMC for years) and their SMC packs they stock are just sitting there.


If you are looking to compair numbers, you can't compair orion's numbers to the rest... look real close at the lable they are matched to .85 instead of .90 like the rest, Nothing wrong with doing this but you will see much higher numbers. 
As for what i run SMC they seem to be the most reliable and last a long time, But just about all you have listed i have ran and never had a problem with so if you are looking at price just go with the cheapest


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

even still, i dont really compare numbers as much as i do track performance. i have had some of the best packs from other companies and none of them compared to these. this is just my opinion though, someone else may have some really bada$$ packs from SMC or any other company that are better than mine, it just depends on what you can get your hands on. but for the $65 you pay for the Orion SP's, they cant be beat in my opinion.


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

All cells these days are fairly close they all come from the same place and 99% of the matchers use T-matchers,.it's the process that varies,.zapping,number of cycles etc.. stick with a reputable matcher,..SMC,PRO-MATCH or KC Racing. I pearsonally use KC's stuff,. great cells great price great people,..


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

TEAM ONE HEFTY CELLS.... at the recent paved oval nats they tq'd all but one class..and won 3 of them.....hefty cells , have been in almost every a main at every national level race in recent memory... including last years snow birds..

email me at [email protected] ill get you the email for the matcher corey heft.... i guarentee he will give u the best bang for your buck.. and as far as good packs.. its all ive run for years.. i wont run anything else...


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I don't know Frank P. but he is correct from what Ive seen of the GP3300's.

I've seen several good sources SMC, KCRacing, Pro-Match are popular on the West Coast, I myself use KMR Batteries out of Phoenix Arizona. Very well priced, and very competitive numbers.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Post some links also if you use a different matcher.

good feedback - thanx


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Give Spec Point Concepts a try. He is a local guy but I have heard NOTHING but good comments from his cells from everyone that buys them. And for the price, they are hard to beat.


----------



## RacingDAVE (Nov 21, 2002)

I Have been using Smc cells since he first started macthing cells in the early 90's! I have never had a problem with them, Only time I have had a problem with them is when the person that charges them! Charges them at to high of a rate and they vent! And that sucks when you vent a really good pack! Anyways I use both Smc And for the past season have been using Racedayrc cells! Both cells are strong and I race stock, and once in a while open mod. The prices a very fair from my local hobby shop. I think for his web page www.racedayrc.com they are going from $37.00- $47.00 dollars depending if you want world packs or the best he has which or the 1%..ers! These prices are for the four cell packs, the sixers are a lttle bit more!

Later pSYcHo AlIen....


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Racing packs??? Gotta get 35 amp matched packs for the best performance.

*TQCELLS* are matched @ 35.
[email protected]

Later, Bret


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Amen Brett...
If you ask any of the top Oval racers in the country, we've all been matching and cycling packs at 35 amps since CE introduced their first Turbo 35...(since the 2400 days). Now that TQ is actually matching at 35 amps, it eliminates us having to rematch the 30 amp cells we would get from our battery guys at 35 amps on our own...

A wise man once said,"The cheapest deal isn't aways the best deal..." 

Hope this helps... :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

We carry some of the best matchers around:

* TQ Cells (35 AMP)

* WHIP-LASH (winner of the 2004 Snowbird Nationals)

* KC Racing 

Give us a call.

e-mail: [email protected]
phone: 608-215-0380
website: http://www.lefthander-rc.com

Good racin' !

Jeff.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

rctazmanmc said:


> In your opinion what is the best bang for the buck for competitive racing?
> 
> I and a few other people are looking to stock up for the next series at our track and major races and like to get a good batch of batteries that are reasonably priced?
> 
> ...


I can assure you our cells pack serious performance for the money. We are the only battery matcher on the planet that utilizes the HIPM zapping system. This prolongs the 'punch' of our cells, and does not destroy runtime like high voltage capacitance systems. 

Don't be fooled some of the companies that are boasting 1.185+ numbers. Closely compare the values which they utilized during the matching process to obtain those numbers - I am quite positive that if you do this, you'll be highly annoyed by the truth, because in all actuality these cells are probably nothing more then mid to high 1.17's. Too many battery companies are completely and utterly dishonest and will do anything to make their cells look better in an attempt to make the sale.

Ask your battery matcher for:

Discharge end time - Should be a full run of 5000 seconds
Discharge cutoff voltage - Should be .90 or lower
Discharge amperage - Should be 30 or 35 amps
Charge amperage Should be 5 or 6 amps

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Regards,
Gary F. Huber
Surge Battery Matching
'Resistance is Futile'
www.surgebatterymatching.com


----------



## Bob Cole (Sep 26, 2001)

I have bought all three brands of batteries from Lefthander-RC and I can not really say anything bad about any of them. I recently bought a pack of KC cells from Jeff and they seem to be really good. I think the KC cells are a really good buy for the money. I buy all my batteries from Jeff and he has treated me right. I like the Whiplash cells the best but they are a tade higher in price for the top numbers but there worth it to me. If you want good cells for the price you really can not go wrong on any of the batteries Jeff handles, and the service Jeff provides is second to none.
The best thing about buying batteries from Jeff is that he carries three different matchers batteries and they are all good matchers so if you can not get the numbers you want from brand A you can go to brand B or C and get the numbers you want. :thumbsup:


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

Fukuyama packs are real good. I have been running 4 packs for 5 or 6 months and just set a NEW TRACK RECORD at are local track with those packs.


----------



## SPC (May 2, 2004)

Definitely take a look at Spec Point Concepts . Everyone who runs them has nothing but good things to say about our batteries. Honest numbers and good prices!


----------



## ts (Sep 28, 2001)

I've had the best luck with TQ cells.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I've been using Pro Match cells since he started, they have done me well always. Service is the name of their game.

Try them you'll like them.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Simple....... www.smc-racing.com


----------



## Mustangz (Feb 6, 2002)

me21 said:


> .... look real close at the lable they are matched to .85 instead of .90 like the rest, Nothing wrong with doing this but you will see much higher numbers....


 Since *dgraham225* was talking about voltages, what you say here is actually the opposite of true. With a lower cut-off voltage of .85 you will see lower average voltage but actually higher runtime on a cell than if it was set to a .90 cut-off.

oh.. and I actually match my own cells "Fat Juice Batteries". Voltage enhance with a custom zapper, cycle 6 times and them match em on a CE Turbo Matcher 4/35 with the industry standard process of charge @ 5amps, discharge @30 amps, cut-off at .90 and a 5000second runout. I love my packs, cuz they are 100% really tuly honest, and I know it for a fact.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Right now - I got power push - alot of guys at the track are running them and the seem to be very good right now.

I matched my owns packs before also but got out of it due to $$$ issues.

Some guys at the track favor Kinetix and also Hurricane.

All I can say that no-one has brought any 3600 to the track - thank goodness.

Keep your input comming. Halloween race in Cleveland is comming then the US indoor Champs. I am racing each week at the track and will be going to both.

If you get a chance come to the track and run - very large and a great group of guys!!!!!!!!!!!! Many of the national champions and contenders run here also!

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/

New track being built right now but will be up for the practice on the 16th and racing the 19th!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

*Good to see track promotion!*



rctazmanmc said:


> Right now - I got power push - alot of guys at the track are running them and the seem to be very good right now.
> 
> I matched my owns packs before also but got out of it due to $$$ issues.
> 
> ...


Mike, 
Jimmy should name you spokesperson of the gate!!!! ANy ways You know my choice POWER PUSH BABY! www.teampowerpush.com Tony is a great guy, He's local! ( I always like to promote local business) his prices are decent, great product backing, they use in my opinion the most unique and accurate matching process and have NASA engineers to back them up. its the only matcher of its kind! he has been in business longer than most, the list goes on and on! I have had A&D batts(out of business) World class(out of business) B&T Batts, Reedy, Trinity, and Pro match, I am sure any of the ones you have mentioned are great as well, this is just my .02


----------



## RCGURU911 (Dec 9, 2002)

I Run Fatjuice Batterys Also And The Numbers You See Are What You Get 

Also Have Some Raceday Rc (rc Power) Packs And This Guy Is Giving True Numbers


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

no battery company is really better then another.... all gp cells come from the same place.. as long as the comany has a strong name and following, u can feel good about buying there cells...

i prefer team one hefty cells... there the best in my opinion... but thats all i use.. the next guy may use all kc packs.. so he will promote them... just look for a honest matcher and buy from them


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

There is no influence on my opinion due to the fact I don't buy just from one matcher. I have tried Whiplash, World Class, Trinity, Promatch, SMC, B&T, TQ Cells, Powerpush, and SRC. I still run them all that I bought two years ago. They all are great cells. Do I have a favorite? No. Be good to the cells, and they will be good to you.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

you can't beat TQcells


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

I fond some awsome Power Push packs from Tony almost a year ago, and they are still awsome cells. I have also seen some TQ cells rip up the track, although Ive never had any, but Ive seen them fly. Those would be my two. If i had only one, Id choose Power Push. 
Dave
PS: And to agree with Burbs, buy from any matcher who is reputable. One who is "big" in the battery game. They will probally have developed a good process for matching, and have worked out the kinks. The cells will have true numbers, cause a company thats been around a while doesnt want to go bankrupt because they had some crazy fake numbers......


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

The difference in .90 to .85 is 1-2 seconds more of runtime and MAYBE .001 less in avg voltage....


Later EddieO


----------

